# La Santa Rusia. Por Fernando Sánchez Dragó.



## Camilo José Cela (12 Mar 2022)

Santiago Abascal y los suyos han ganado muchos enteros con la reciente convocatoria en Madrid de una cumbre de los partidos conservadores de la derecha europea. La iniciativa no podía ser más oportuna en un momento como éste, con el Gobierno español quedando una vez más en ridículo por *el ninguneo de Biden a los patéticos esfuerzos de Sánchez para ir de costalero en la crisis de Ucrania*. Ni como recogepelotas lo quieren ya más allá de nuestras fronteras. Vaya, pues, por delante, mi felicitación a VOX y al hombre que lo encabeza, que ya no es sólo un líder en el ámbito nacional, sino también en el internacional.

Dicho esto, que es de justicia, me gustaría añadir una nota de prudente perplejidad a pie de página. Nunca he entendido las reticencias de Abascal, de VOX y de otros partidos conservadores europeos en lo que atañe a Putin. O mejor dicho: comprendo que las tengan el jefe de Gobierno de Polonia, país constantemente agraviado, a menudo amenazado y a veces invadido por Rusia a lo largo de la historia, y también Marine Le Pen, debido a la _entente cordiale_ establecida hace unos días entre Macron, su principal adversario en las ya cercanas elecciones presidenciales francesas, y el líder ruso, pero me sorprende que no se le reconozca a éste, por encima y más allá de determinadas sombras que se esgriman contra él, la evidencia de que es el _deus ex machina_ y la *cabeza indiscutible de la única revolución conservadora de grueso tonelaje y proyección ecuménica que hoy por hoy existe en el mundo*. ¿No es eso motivo más que suficiente para apoyarlo o, por lo menos, brindarle un amplio margen de confianza que daría alas a dicha revolución dentro y fuera de su país, incluyendo el nuestro? De grueso tonelaje son también las ventajas económicas, estratégicas y diplomáticas que esa decisión generaría en el desarrollo de la batalla de las ideas que VOX y los demás partidos presentes en la _Cumbre de Madrid_ están librando.

Contra Rusia están coaligados todos los personajes que detestamos, desde Soros a Biden pasando por un tal Sánchez

Todos y cada uno de los frentes abiertos en ese combate cultural, político y económico figuran en la agenda de Putin y en la escena pública de cuanto acontece en su país. El ideario progre y el imaginario_ woke_, a diferencia de lo que sucede en la Unión Europea, en Estados Unidos y en Iberoamérica, no tienen presencia ni cabida en él.

Permítanme que haga mío y transcriba aquí, a modo de resumen, lo que* Sertorio*, excelente periodista y ensayista, publica hoy en la revista _El Manifiesto_: «Rusia es la única potencia mundial que defiende los valores tradicionales, que se niega a aceptar la ideología de género, que se opone frontalmente a toda cesión de su soberanía a los poderes globales, que defiende su identidad cristiana y que se resiste a ser asimilada en *el maloliente*_* melting pot*_* del Nuevo Orden Mundial.* Contra Rusia están coaligados todos los personajes que detestamos, desde Soros a Biden pasando por un tal Sánchez. Contra Rusia van dirigidos todos los embustes de la prensa, todos los bulos de las televisiones, todas las simplezas de los políticos».

¿Algo que objetar? ¿No es escrupulosamente cierto, punto por punto, cuanto en este párrafo se dice?

Y una apostilla. Ya sé, amigo Abascal, porque alguna vez lo hemos discutido, que gravita sobre *Putin*, a tu entender, la sospecha de que *en algún momento apoyó o estuvo a punto de apoyar*, desde los bastidores de los crípticos cálculos de la geopolítica, siempre, de por sí, tan oscura, *la infamia del golpe de estado en Cataluña…* Puede ser. Yo lo ignoro. Son acertijos que no está a mi alcance descifrar. Pero _errare humanum est_, ¿no? Eso ya pasó, si es que pasó, y otros, y muy altos, son los intereses que están en juego.


La santa Rusia | El Manifiesto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Mar 2022)

trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.

Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.
> 
> Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.



No, vamos, ni de coña. 
Trumposo era un globalista de manual, por muchas pajas calcetin que os hagáis los niñosrrrrrrata. 
Lo que quería es que USA siguiera gobernando en solitario esa globalizacion, los delirios de un nacionalista anclado en los 90...


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Mar 2022)

Vale, que el modelo de Rusia con sus niños chaperos del pegamento en las alcantarillas y los grandes oligarcas con yates gigantes es el modelo que quieren estos patriotajjjj de Ibex...


----------



## Torrente Ballester2 (12 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Vale, que el modelo de Rusia con sus niños chaperos del pegamento en las alcantarillas y los grandes oligarcas con yates gigantes es el modelo que quieren estos patriotajjjj de Ibex...



Sabe Vd. que Putin ha promulgado leyes de apoyo a la familia y en contra de la propaganda homosexual en niños?
Sabe Vd. que en el discurso de Putin poco antes de la operación militar en Ucrania se pronunciaba sobre la "degeneración occidental " como un escenario a evitar por parte de la Federación Rusa?


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester2 dijo:


> Sabe Vd. que Putin ha promulgado leyes de apoyo a la familia y en contra de la propaganda homosexual en niños?
> Sabe Vd. que en el discurso de Putin poco antes de la operación militar en Ucrania se pronunciaba sobre la "degeneración occidental " como un escenario a evitar por parte de la Federación Rusa?



Sabe usted que en torno a Putin hay una oligarquía mafiosa y un clero oscurantista y medieval que están saqueando ka nación?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.
> 
> Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.



Todo lo que no es progre, es facha.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Mar 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Santiago Abascal y los suyos han ganado muchos enteros con la reciente convocatoria en Madrid de una cumbre de los partidos conservadores de la derecha europea. La iniciativa no podía ser más oportuna en un momento como éste, con el Gobierno español quedando una vez más en ridículo por *el ninguneo de Biden a los patéticos esfuerzos de Sánchez para ir de costalero en la crisis de Ucrania*. Ni como recogepelotas lo quieren ya más allá de nuestras fronteras. Vaya, pues, por delante, mi felicitación a VOX y al hombre que lo encabeza, que ya no es sólo un líder en el ámbito nacional, sino también en el internacional.
> 
> Dicho esto, que es de justicia, me gustaría añadir una nota de prudente perplejidad a pie de página. Nunca he entendido las reticencias de Abascal, de VOX y de otros partidos conservadores europeos en lo que atañe a Putin. O mejor dicho: comprendo que las tengan el jefe de Gobierno de Polonia, país constantemente agraviado, a menudo amenazado y a veces invadido por Rusia a lo largo de la historia, y también Marine Le Pen, debido a la _entente cordiale_ establecida hace unos días entre Macron, su principal adversario en las ya cercanas elecciones presidenciales francesas, y el líder ruso, pero me sorprende que no se le reconozca a éste, por encima y más allá de determinadas sombras que se esgriman contra él, la evidencia de que es el _deus ex machina_ y la *cabeza indiscutible de la única revolución conservadora de grueso tonelaje y proyección ecuménica que hoy por hoy existe en el mundo*. ¿No es eso motivo más que suficiente para apoyarlo o, por lo menos, brindarle un amplio margen de confianza que daría alas a dicha revolución dentro y fuera de su país, incluyendo el nuestro? De grueso tonelaje son también las ventajas económicas, estratégicas y diplomáticas que esa decisión generaría en el desarrollo de la batalla de las ideas que VOX y los demás partidos presentes en la _Cumbre de Madrid_ están librando.
> 
> ...



Los más listos ya corren a apearse del barco

Qué tiempos, ¿verdad, Don Fernando?


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Mar 2022)

Siempre me resulta extraño de Dragó, lo bien que habla y lo mal que escribe.


----------



## Decipher (12 Mar 2022)

Es el objetivo del globalismo por algo, lo tienen enfilado como Xi Jinping. ¿Eso les hace buenos? Lo importante es entender los motivos por que las élites liberales desean tumbarlos, son los únicos grandes obstaculos que les quedan en su plan global, una vez acaben con ellos tendrán las manos libres para sus enemigos internos.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Siempre me resulta extraño de Dragó, lo bien que habla y lo mal que escribe.



Porque transcribe lo que piensa —como si lo dijera en voz alta— en lugar de adaptarse al medio escrito.


----------



## kikoseis (12 Mar 2022)

A ver, vox fue financiado por los americanos a través de un proxie que figura como oposición iraní.

No se van a poner al lado de putin. La pasta venía del tío sam.


----------



## Lukytrike (12 Mar 2022)

Lo que quieren los globalistas es imitar el modelo chino o ruso, es decir, un estado autoritario y con poder absoluto sobre sus súbditos.

El feminismo, lgtibismo, la inmigración descontrolada desde el tercer mundo... no son más que herramientas globalistas para conseguir tal fin. Una vez socavado el estado de derecho, con un estado fuerte y autoritario, seguramente anulen esas ideolgías y empiecen a actuar como Rusia o China.

Realmente las dictaduras china y rusa no son opuestas ideológicamente al globalismo, buscan lo mismo. Rusos y chinos lo han conseguido antes porque nunca han tenido libertades, ni estados de derecho, ni clases medias prósperas. El globalismo tiene que erradicar todo eso para alcanzar ese autoritarismo. Llevamos años viéndolo venir con las ideologías que se han estado implantando poco a poco, socavando el estado de derecho poco a poco, y en esos dos últimos años con medidas absolutamente liberticidas por el covid.





bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.
> 
> Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Mar 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Porque transcribe lo que piensa —como si lo dijera en voz alta— en lugar de adaptarse al medio escrito.



Sí, puede ser. Pero pareciera que quien habla de la forma que lo hace él, con un dominio tan amplio debiera poder hacer lo mismo escribiendo, y no, no es así.
Lo recíproco, es más habitual. Hay mucha gente que escribiendo bien, hablando son bastante pobretes. Probablemente, también tarden mucho en escribir, por la necesidad de dar muchas vueltas a las expresiones. 
Es como en la música, componer e improvisar sería el símil.


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Sí, puede ser. Pero pareciera que quien habla de la forma que lo hace él, con un dominio tan amplio debiera poder hacer lo mismo escribiendo, y no, no es así.
> Lo recíproco, es más habitual. Hay mucha gente que escribiendo bien, hablando son bastante pobretes. Probablemente, también tarden mucho en escribir, por la necesidad de dar muchas vueltas a las expresiones.
> Es como en la música, componer e improvisar sería el símil.



Amijo Drago lo que mejor hace es fockear chortinas a pelito y presumir.No obstante no lo he leído.Solo me gustaba cuando entrevistaba al maestro Gustavo y se quitaba las gafas y se quedaba mordiendo la patilla escuchando.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No, vamos, ni de coña.
> Trumposo era un globalista de manual, por muchas pajas calcetin que os hagáis los niñosrrrrrrata.
> Lo que quería es que USA siguiera gobernando en solitario esa globalizacion, los delirios de un nacionalista anclado en los 90...



Niño rata el maricon que follo a tu madre para engendrarte a ti. 

Llevo decadas dependiendo de mi trabajo viviendo enmi propia casa.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (12 Mar 2022)

La Federación Rusa, ni es santa ni es Rusia


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Amijo Drago lo que mejor hace es fockear chortinas a pelito y presumir.No obstante no lo he leído.Solo me gustaba cuando entrevistaba al maestro Gustavo y se quitaba las gafas y se quedaba mordiendo la patilla escuchando.



Yo no he hablado de la moralidad del personaje, sólo de un hecho objetivo, técnico diría. 
Y sí, otra de sus habilidades ha sido entrevistar a relevantes personajes del pensamiento y la cultura. Para mí, es el mejor entrevistador. 
Es como el enano cojo, es un hijo de puta? sí. Pero que domina el lenguaje es innegable. Como él mismo decía de Rubalcaba: "Inteligente pero malo". No cabe duda de que sabía de lo que hablaba.


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de la moralidad del personaje, sólo de un hecho objetivo, técnico diría.
> Y sí, otra de sus habilidades ha sido entrevistar a relevantes personajes del pensamiento y la cultura. Para mí, es el mejor entrevistador.
> Es como el enano cojo, es un hijo de puta? sí. Pero que domina el lenguaje es innegable. Como él mismo decía de Rubalcaba: "Inteligente pero malo". No cabe duda de que sabía de lo que hablaba.



No si yo tampoco, yo he dicho lo que mejor hace( en mi opinion ,fockear chortins, y presumir)No hablo de moralidad.Puede que sea bueno escribiendo ,yo no le he leído.Coincido que entrevistando es bueno el cabron .En follar chortins es como su amigo Calle( el gurú).Sobre FJL he dicho varias veces en burbuja que es uno de nuestros mejores agentes en la piel de toro( no elegimos tontos).


----------



## fayser (12 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Sabe usted que en torno a Putin hay una oligarquía mafiosa y un clero oscurantista y medieval que están saqueando ka nación?



¿Sabe usted que precisamente detrás de todo el NWO hay una oligarquía tan mafiosa o más? El Club Bilderberg está lleno de hijos de puta que te quieren muerto.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester2 dijo:


> Sabe Vd. que Putin ha promulgado leyes de apoyo a la familia y en contra de la propaganda homosexual en niños?
> Sabe Vd. que en el discurso de Putin poco antes de la operación militar en Ucrania se pronunciaba sobre la "degeneración occidental " como un escenario a evitar por parte de la Federación Rusa?



sabe usted que en rusia hay una poblacion islamica importante?
Sabe usted que Putin es un mafioso oligarca y posiblemente este ganando dinero con esta guerra


----------



## daesrd (12 Mar 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> seguramente anulen esas ideolgías y empiecen a actuar como Rusia o China.



Puedes apostar por ello. Añadele eliminación de la masonería, del buenismo, y todas las perversidades. Quedará dará solo el reino del Gran Sanedrín.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Mar 2022)

Europa tiene que unirse con Rusia y mandar a tomar por culo a USA y UK


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Lo que quería es que USA siguiera gobernando en solitario esa globalizacion, los delirios de un nacionalista anclado en los 90...



No. Trump, como muchos otros políticos americanos llevan tiempo queriendo replegar y no expandir más la OTAN, porque según dicen, hace muchos años que el gasto es mucho para lo poco que les está reportando


----------



## Gentilischi (12 Mar 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Santiago Abascal y los suyos han ganado muchos enteros con la reciente convocatoria en Madrid de una cumbre de los partidos conservadores de la derecha europea. La iniciativa no podía ser más oportuna en un momento como éste, con el Gobierno español quedando una vez más en ridículo por *el ninguneo de Biden a los patéticos esfuerzos de Sánchez para ir de costalero en la crisis de Ucrania*. Ni como recogepelotas lo quieren ya más allá de nuestras fronteras. Vaya, pues, por delante, mi felicitación a VOX y al hombre que lo encabeza, que ya no es sólo un líder en el ámbito nacional, sino también en el internacional.
> 
> Dicho esto, que es de justicia, me gustaría añadir una nota de prudente perplejidad a pie de página. Nunca he entendido las reticencias de Abascal, de VOX y de otros partidos conservadores europeos en lo que atañe a Putin. O mejor dicho: comprendo que las tengan el jefe de Gobierno de Polonia, país constantemente agraviado, a menudo amenazado y a veces invadido por Rusia a lo largo de la historia, y también Marine Le Pen, debido a la _entente cordiale_ establecida hace unos días entre Macron, su principal adversario en las ya cercanas elecciones presidenciales francesas, y el líder ruso, pero me sorprende que no se le reconozca a éste, por encima y más allá de determinadas sombras que se esgriman contra él, la evidencia de que es el _deus ex machina_ y la *cabeza indiscutible de la única revolución conservadora de grueso tonelaje y proyección ecuménica que hoy por hoy existe en el mundo*. ¿No es eso motivo más que suficiente para apoyarlo o, por lo menos, brindarle un amplio margen de confianza que daría alas a dicha revolución dentro y fuera de su país, incluyendo el nuestro? De grueso tonelaje son también las ventajas económicas, estratégicas y diplomáticas que esa decisión generaría en el desarrollo de la batalla de las ideas que VOX y los demás partidos presentes en la _Cumbre de Madrid_ están librando.
> 
> ...



Yo aquí veo 2* problemas*:

- El *alcance* del modelo iliberal ruso-conservador a los valores liberal-progresistas occidentales es demasiado *profuso*. En Rúsia se pasan tres pueblos. Lo nacional-conservadores (VOX, Fidesz, PiS) europeos no quieren ir tan allá.

- La *forma*. Rusia es un *régimen burocrático-oligárquico* con gran *represión* de libertades. En occidente también hay *censura* y vulneraciones de *libertades*. Con motivo del *C19* quedó muy claro. Aún así *no ha llegado al mismo nivel.* 

Al final del día es un asunto de *graduación*. 

Si la comida está sosa tienes 3 opciones:
- *No* *añadir* sal (Consenso bipartidista izquierda-centroderecha)
- *Añadir* un poco de sal en su justa medida (derecha dura europea)
- Añadir *demasiada* sal (modelo euroasiático burocrático-oligárquico respaldado con gran represión iliberal).


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.
> 
> Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.



"Globalista", el comodín de moda del "antisistema". Anda que no os torean mientras no nos enteramos de nada, macho.


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Mar 2022)

El grado de profundidad de los análisis de este señor empieza a rozar niveles epidérmicos. Y lo de Abascal "lider internacional", amos, no me jodas Dragó.


----------



## chemarin (12 Mar 2022)

Sí, es uno de los principales puntos negros de VOX, su apoyo a la OTAN y su ataque a Rusia.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> sabe usted que en rusia hay una poblacion islamica importante?
> Sabe usted que Putin es un mafioso oligarca y posiblemente este ganando dinero con esta guerra



En USA no hay oligarcas, ni ganan dinero con las guerras que montan. 
Me lo ha dicho ultrapaco


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> En USA no hay oligarcas, ni ganan dinero con las guerras que montan.
> Me lo ha dicho ultrapaco



Esta uste enterao.En EEuu somos filántropos.Y no ganamos ni un níquel amigo, todo deuda


----------



## XXavier (12 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, es uno de los principales puntos negros de VOX, su apoyo a la OTAN y su ataque a Rusia.



Puede que se deba a que reciben ayuda económica de círculos ultraconservadores de USA, y no quieren indisponerse con ellos. El ideario de VOX es abundante en incoherencias, y muchos de los votos que viene obteniendo –y muchos más que sin duda obtendrá en el futuro– son votos anti-Sánchez. A esos votantes no les importa tanto la ideología de VOX, sino su oposición clara al PSOE de Sánchez...


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Europa tiene que unirse con Rusia y mandar a tomar por culo a USA y UK



Dentro de unos años quizás no le quede más remedio. China es la gran acreedora de la deuda de los estados de Europa y ha pactado con Rusia que el pago de los 30 años de suministro de gas y petróleo sea en euros. Conclusión; que todo esto de las sanciones es un paripé para camuflar el hostión que nos viene, y que en unos años lo mismo Rusia tiene más euros limpios que la endeudada Europa.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Mar 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Lo que quieren los globalistas es imitar el modelo chino o ruso, es decir, un estado autoritario y con poder absoluto sobre sus súbditos.
> 
> El feminismo, lgtibismo, la inmigración descontrolada desde el tercer mundo... no son más que herramientas globalistas para conseguir tal fin. Una vez socavado el estado de derecho, con un estado fuerte y autoritario, seguramente anulen esas ideolgías y empiecen a actuar como Rusia o China.
> 
> Realmente las dictaduras china y rusa no son opuestas ideológicamente al globalismo, buscan lo mismo. Rusos y chinos lo han conseguido antes porque nunca han tenido libertades, ni estados de derecho, ni clases medias prósperas. El globalismo tiene que erradicar todo eso para alcanzar ese autoritarismo. Llevamos años viéndolo venir con las ideologías que se han estado implantando poco a poco, socavando el estado de derecho poco a poco, y en esos dos últimos años con medidas absolutamente liberticidas por el covid.



En china ha habido un aumento de la clase media en las últimas décadas, igual ahora mirmo hay bastante más clase media que en Europa o en EEUU, dónde ha sufrido un fuerte receso, a saber que harán con su clase media en el futuro próximo, eso sí.


----------



## pepinox (12 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, es uno de los principales puntos negros de VOX, su apoyo a la OTAN y su ataque a Rusia.



Vox tiene 3 puntos negros:
-Otanismo.
-Anti-rusismo.
-Sionismo.

Igual que Podemos tiene 3 puntos negros:
-Feminazismo.
-Inmigracionismo.
-Castucismo.

Sólo Rusia es esperanza de salvación para TODA EUROPA.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No si yo tampoco, yo he dicho lo que mejor hace( en mi opinion ,fockear chortins, y presumir)No hablo de moralidad.Puede que sea bueno escribiendo ,yo no le he leído.Coincido que entrevistando es bueno el cabron .En follar chortins es como su amigo Calle( el gurú).Sobre FJL he dicho varias veces en burbuja que es uno de nuestros mejores agentes en la piel de toro( no elegimos tontos).



No me digas que el Ramiro calle se iba a la India a follar cortinas hindúes


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No me digas que el Ramiro calle se iba a la India a follar cortinas hindúes



A la India no se pero en Mandril lo he visto con alguna 50 años más joven que el, y no miento.Encanta serpientes el cabron ,y muy amigo del ladrón Rato y cobra sus clases sin dar recibos ,cuidado.Por eso son amigos.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (12 Mar 2022)

Al final la cabra tira al monte, todo este facherio y estas pandillas de pijos y viejos derroidos de la infecta derecha alternativa hacen ahora lo mismo que hacían cuando eran jovencitos porreros comunistas en la España de los 70, apoyar a dictadores y a mafiosos asesinos desde la comodidad de sus países capitalistas, sus democracias liberales y sus cómodas vidas burguesas. Todo con una frivolidad que provoca nauseas, porque, total, ellos no tienen que sufrir a la puta Horda Roja.

Ese panfleto basura putiniano que es El Manifiesto me sorprende que siga existiendo, lleva años con el mismo diseño web cutre y apolillado y las mismas mierdas de artículos reciclados y refritos.


----------



## Rescatador (12 Mar 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> «Rusia es la única potencia mundial que defiende (...) su identidad cristiana».
> 
> ¿Algo que objetar? ¿No es escrupulosamente cierto, punto por punto, cuanto en este párrafo se dice?











Putin inaugura la mezquita más grande de Moscú


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha inaugurado este miércoles la mezquita más grande de Moscú y ha...




www.europapress.es













Putin inaugura en Moscú la mayor mezquita de Europa


El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, tiende una mano al islam moderado al inaugurar en Moscú la mayor mezquita de Europa en presencia del líder turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Asimismo, junto con la compañía de el líder palestino, Mahmud Abás, condenó las acciones del Estado Islámico y de todos...




www.antena3.com


----------



## Despotricador (12 Mar 2022)

Es una pena que alguien que sabe escribir bien se emponzoñe con anglicismos, aparte de que está fumao.

No seré yo quien defienda la deriva de occidente. Pero Putin es todavía peor.


----------



## Rescatador (12 Mar 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> El feminismo, lgtibismo, la inmigración descontrolada desde el tercer mundo... no son más que herramientas globalistas para conseguir tal fin. Una vez socavado el estado de derecho, con un estado fuerte y autoritario, seguramente anulen esas ideolgías y empiecen a actuar como Rusia o China.



Así pasó: se promovieron esas ideologías durante la Revolución Rusa y luego se prohibieron en la Unión Soviética, persiguiendo y metiendo en cárceles psiquiátricas a quienes la defendieran.









Las mujeres y la Revolución que cambió la historia del siglo


El 8 de marzo de 1917, Día Internacional de la Mujer, comenzaba la Revolución Rusa




ctxt.es







> La Revolución Rusa de 1917, en cambio, otorgó conquistas para las mujeres que hasta entonces no se habían logrado en ningún país capitalista. En su libro La mujer, el Estado y la Revolución (Ediciones IPS, Buenos Aires), la historiadora norteamericana Wendy Goldman afirma que el Código soviético de 1918 “constituía nada más y nada menos que la legislación familiar más progresiva que había visto el mundo. Abolió el estatus legal inferior de las mujeres y creó igualdad bajo la ley.” El Código establecía el divorcio por el simple pedido de cualquiera de las partes y “barrió con siglos de leyes de propiedad y privilegios masculinos” al abolir la legitimidad y otorgar iguales derechos a todos los hijos, nacidos dentro o fuera de un matrimonio registrado.
> 
> En agosto de 1919, las militantes femeninas del partido crearon el Zhenotdel, compuesto por trabajadoras, campesinas y amas de casa, para realizar un trabajo especial entre las mujeres, en medio de las dificultades de la guerra civil. En noviembre de 1920, se legalizó el aborto en la Unión Soviética, mediante un decreto que denunciaba la legislación penalizadora de los otros países.
> 
> ...





> *El retorno al orden del hogar*
> 
> Hacia mediados de la década de 1930, se había producido un retroceso sin igual en la situación de las mujeres en la URSS. En junio de 1936, el Estado soviético decretó ilegal el aborto, como parte de una campaña para promover la “responsabilidad familiar”. Con un discurso opuesto al que defendían los bolcheviques en 1920, Stalin declaraba en 1936: “El aborto que destruye la vida es inadmisible en nuestro país. La mujer soviética tiene los mismos derechos que el hombre, pero eso no la exime del grande y noble deber que la naturaleza le ha asignado: es madre, da la vida”. León Trotsky, uno de los principales dirigentes de la Revolución que había sido expulsado del partido por Stalin, cuestionó los argumentos que esgrimía la burocracia sobre el aborto: “Filosofía de cura que dispone, además, del puño del gendarme”. La burocracia buscaba una “jerarquía estable de las relaciones sociales”, por lo que en 1930 disolvió la sección femenina del partido, el Zhenotdel, penalizó la homosexualidad y criminalizó la prostitución.
> 
> El destino que corrieron algunos de los legisladores rusos que en 1920 desarrollaban teorías de vanguardia sobre la extinción del Estado y la familia habla por sí solo. Pashukanis y Krylenko fueron arrestados y fusilados en 1937, mientras que el autor del innovador Código de 1918, Alexander Goikhbarg, fue confinado a un psiquiátrico por el estalinismo. Entre 1936 y 1939, 700.000 personas fueron fusiladas, acusadas de oposición al régimen; una contrarrevolución que consolidó la dictadura de partido único.




Las psikhushkas de la Unión Soviética – Neurociencia


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Mar 2022)

Torrente Ballester2 dijo:


> Sabe Vd. que Putin ha promulgado leyes de apoyo a la familia y en contra de la propaganda homosexual en niños?
> Sabe Vd. que en el discurso de Putin poco antes de la operación militar en Ucrania se pronunciaba sobre la "degeneración occidental " como un escenario a evitar por parte de la Federación Rusa?



Y por eso tiene que masacrar ucranianos hijo de la gran puta?

Ucrania no tiene moros ni están degenerados.


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Mar 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> A ver, vox fue financiado por los americanos a través de un proxie que figura como oposición iraní.
> 
> No se van a poner al lado de putin. La pasta venía del tío sam.



No se va a poner Abascal del lado de los que financian a eta ( Rusia)


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2022)

Las caretas se van cayendo...y quedan rostros impolutos que apuestan por la verdad.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2022)

Quizás por eso quieren derrocarlo, porque el mundo luciferino no admite nada conservador ya. Aunque de todas formas Putin tiene poco de santo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es el objetivo del globalismo por algo, lo tienen enfilado como Xi Jinping. ¿Eso les hace buenos? Lo importante es entender los motivos por que las élites liberales desean tumbarlos, son los únicos grandes obstaculos que les quedan en su plan global, una vez acaben con ellos tendrán las manos libres para sus enemigos internos.



Bueno, todavía les quedaría el islam y el hinduismo, Irán... y con esos dudo que puedan incluso aunque solo sean por viejos, pero esos ya habían levantado y destruido varias civilizaciones antes de que el globalismo contemporáneo surgiera. De hecho tengo dudas de si no cae antes este globalismo liberal que Rusia o China. U al menos llegar a una especie de pacto entre potencias.

Aunque también es cierto que el mundo musulmán esté muy fragmentado.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Mar 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> trump era antiglobalista, por eso le dieron el pucherazo, salvini era antiglobalista, por eso le armaron el open arms y lo echaron. Con Putin pasa lo mismo, y detras iran Bolsonaro y Orban. Hasta el chino es antiglobalista, pero a ese no lo tumba ni Dios.
> 
> Antoglobalista no significa necesariamente democratico, pero el mero hecho de ser antiglobalista ya es en si mismo algo bueno. Lo que pasa es que en Occidente alinearse con un autoritario como Putin significa decir adios a toda carrera politica. Por eso nadie en Europa le apoyara mas alla de Orban.



También irán a por Polonia, pero esos como son Cucktólicos tienen pocas luces, y no se dan cuenta de que se están alineando con sus enemigos


----------



## pepeleches (13 Mar 2022)

Seguramente de geopolítica no tengo ni puñetera idea, pero lo que dice este señor es lamentable. 

Me parece muy bien que el esté en el bando conservador, cualquiera tiene el derecho de tener su ideología. Pero es que mucho antes de establecer un bando conservador y otro progresista, hay un bando de países democráticos que no invaden países vecinos y otro de dictaduras que sí que los invaden. 

Está utilizando, ni más ni menos, la misma estúpida forma de pensar y actuar que hace Podemos con Venezuela o Cuba, que tanto se critica, yo al menos. Defender lo indefendible simplemente porque detrás hay una ideología que te parece chachi. 

Y es lo que no se le mete en la cabeza a demasiada gente; ser conservador, progresista, liberal, está detrás de cosas más importantes. Si no, como hemos visto demasiadas veces, se termina defendiendo a delincuentes o incluso asesinos simplemente porque comparten contigo forma de pensar.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Bueno, todavía les quedaría el islam y el hinduismo, Irán... y con esos dudo que puedan incluso aunque solo sean por viejos, pero esos ya habían levantado y destruido varias civilizaciones antes de que el globalismo contemporáneo surgiera. De hecho tengo dudas de si no cae antes este globalismo liberal que Rusia o China. U al menos llegar a una especie de pacto entre potencias.
> 
> Aunque también es cierto que el mundo musulmán esté muy fragmentado.



El globalismo liberal tiene cien años y nace con las grandes fortunas usanas. Eso ni queremos considerar a la masoneria como a su precedente, lo que para mi es evidente. No se acaba cuando mueran los Soros, Gates, Rothchild y Rockefeller. El islam y la India van a a ser complicados, pero los obstaculos gordos son potencias nucleares como Rusia y sobre todo China.

He puesto hilo sobre las últimas declaraciones de Soros donde llama abiertamente a derrocar a Putin y Xi Jinping.


----------



## ArmiArma (13 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> En china ha habido un aumento de la clase media en las últimas décadas, igual ahora mirmo hay bastante más clase media que en Europa o en EEUU, dónde ha sufrido un fuerte receso, a saber que harán con su clase media en el futuro próximo, eso sí.



*En gran parte, por eso estamos como estamos. China entra en su XIV plan quinquenal, que se marca como objetivo la ampliación de esa clase media así como el aumento de una economía más centrada en el desarrollo y consumo internos. *Para ello se ha tirado muchos años siendo la fabrica del mundo y comprando deuda de los estados europeos, también EEUU, aunque ya se intuye que con distintos objetivos y que dentro de todo este follón global, a juzgar por sus últimas jugadas, Europa, ni tan mal.

Para ese desarrollo necesitan de muchos más recursos, materias y energías que han solventando en su gran alianza económica con Rusia.
Hablamos de un país con 1300 mill de habitantes ( y eso sin actualizar el censo) con lo cual, más allá del plano político o de que guste más o menos su régimen, de cara al exterior, *con China hay que contemplar que no se trata tanto de que quieran arrasar o dominar Europa y el mundo, si no de que cada vez que dan un paso de cara a su desarrollo interno, sencillamente, sucede.*


----------



## NCB (13 Mar 2022)

Dragó es un viejo xoxo con principio de Alzheimer, ni puto caso


----------



## SrPurpuron (13 Mar 2022)

Tanto en Rusia como en EEUU existen unas desigualdades enormes. La diferencia es que mientras en Rusia solo se enriquecen los que se acercan a Putin y se mantienen ahí gracias a un sistema mitad autarquico mitad mercantilista, en EEUU es el sistema de libre mercado el que hace que haya gente que se enriquece de forma bastante arbitraria y haya gente que viva en la extrema pobreza.

Resumiendo, en Rusia no hay libre mercado y por lo tanto es Putin quien decide quien se hace rico y quien no y en EEUU el libre mercado es el que hace que alguien se haga extravagantemente rico sin mucho esfuerzo, aunque a diferencia de Rusia, las posibilidades de triunfar y llevar una vida más o menos desahogada son mayores debido al poco o nulo intervencionismo del gobierno.

Putin es el oligarca mayor y con su diatriba sobre las tradiciones que tanto gustan en sectores tan reaccionarios de la derecha arcaica autodenominada anti nwo como excusa para adorar un orden que es tan pernicioso como el actual se mantiene en el poder amasando.


----------



## M. Priede (13 Mar 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Santiago Abascal y los suyos han ganado muchos enteros con la reciente convocatoria en Madrid de una cumbre de los partidos conservadores de la derecha europea. La iniciativa no podía ser más oportuna en un momento como éste, con el Gobierno español quedando una vez más en ridículo por *el ninguneo de Biden a los patéticos esfuerzos de Sánchez para ir de costalero en la crisis de Ucrania*. Ni como recogepelotas lo quieren ya más allá de nuestras fronteras. Vaya, pues, por delante, mi felicitación a VOX y al hombre que lo encabeza, que ya no es sólo un líder en el ámbito nacional, sino también en el internacional.
> 
> Dicho esto, que es de justicia, me gustaría añadir una nota de prudente perplejidad a pie de página. Nunca he entendido las reticencias de Abascal, de VOX y de otros partidos conservadores europeos en lo que atañe a Putin. O mejor dicho: comprendo que las tengan el jefe de Gobierno de Polonia, país constantemente agraviado, a menudo amenazado y a veces invadido por Rusia a lo largo de la historia, y también Marine Le Pen, debido a la _entente cordiale_ establecida hace unos días entre Macron, su principal adversario en las ya cercanas elecciones presidenciales francesas, y el líder ruso, pero me sorprende que no se le reconozca a éste, por encima y más allá de determinadas sombras que se esgriman contra él, la evidencia de que es el _deus ex machina_ y la *cabeza indiscutible de la única revolución conservadora de grueso tonelaje y proyección ecuménica que hoy por hoy existe en el mundo*. ¿No es eso motivo más que suficiente para apoyarlo o, por lo menos, brindarle un amplio margen de confianza que daría alas a dicha revolución dentro y fuera de su país, incluyendo el nuestro? De grueso tonelaje son también las ventajas económicas, estratégicas y diplomáticas que esa decisión generaría en el desarrollo de la batalla de las ideas que VOX y los demás partidos presentes en la _Cumbre de Madrid_ están librando.
> 
> ...



Sánchez Dragó no se da cuenta de que para estar en política -y más si se quiere gobernar- siempre hay que hilar fino. La reflexión que hace debería ir más allá, y estudiar por qué Abascal y Vox no hacen lo que dice Dragó, quizá ahí se encontraría con que Vox no es lo que él cree y que aunque lo fuera, no podría hacer lo que le aconseja; entonces entendería que esa ideología 'globalista LGBTI' no está promovida por Biden y los progres sino por el verdadero poder, la oligarquía financiera.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sánchez Dragó no se da cuenta de que para estar en política -y más si se quiere gobernar- siempre hay que hilar fino. La reflexión que hace debería ir más allá, y estudiar por qué Abascal y Vox no hacen lo que dice Dragó, quizá ahí se encontraría con que Vox no es lo que él cree y que aunque lo fuera, no podría hacer lo que le aconseja; entonces entendería que esa ideología 'globalista LGBTI' no está promovida por Biden y los progres sino por el verdadero poder, la oligarquía financiera.



Es una reflexión muy pobre y más aún con el rimbonbante encabezamiento de la Santa Rusia. Se echan de menos muchas cosas de la verdadera Santa Rusia y de más mucho soplapollismo. 

Dragó está viejo y quien crea en Abascal está dormido.


----------

